# Base Location



## JoPelle (16 Jun 2013)

I just wanted to know where the base are located once you finish your BMQ.
My mom's friend told me that back in the day when he served, one of the base was located in Germany.
I know there is one in Valcartier but thats about it .


----------



## MikeL (16 Jun 2013)

There are Canadian Forces Bases, Training Centres, etc located across Canada; there are also some postings outside Canada(such as Europe, USA).


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know where the base are located once you finish your BMQ.



Some here from 2005.  

CF Bases  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25903.0.html


----------



## JoPelle (16 Jun 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Some here from 2005. List may not be complete.
> 
> CF Bases
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25903.0.html



thanks alot


----------



## PAdm (16 Jun 2013)

So you are asking about life in the CF post BMQ but your knowledge of the CF is limited to knowing bases may be located in Valcartier and Germany. I am thinking this may be the least of your worries.


----------



## JoPelle (16 Jun 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> So you are asking about life in the CF post BMQ but your knowledge of the CF is limited to knowing bases may be located in Valcartier and Germany. I am thinking this may be the least of your worries.



wow. If you are going to post irrelevant stuff like this, you better go do something better.
I was just curious about where the base were. I think the least of your worries should be what my worries are.


----------



## Cyrius007 (17 Jun 2013)

Are you going army, marine or air force?


----------



## JoPelle (17 Jun 2013)

Cyrius007 said:
			
		

> Are you going army, marine or air force?



Army


----------



## PAdm (17 Jun 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> wow. If you are going to post irrelevant stuff like this, you better go do something better.
> I was just curious about where the base were. I think the least of your worries should be what my worries are.



First off, 10 seconds on Google gave me this:  http://en.m.Wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_base

Second, you missed my point. You were asking about life after BMQ and were not specific. If I was contemplating a life in the CF, I would have done some homework and asked this knowledgeable forum a pointed question, or for thoughts, or for advice. Your post was "irrelevant stuff", not my response.  Don't be rude, and don't be a time waster. I joined this forum as I believed I could contribute to a dialogue and engage in a discussion.  But you are correct, the least of my worries are your worries. Trust me.


----------



## JoPelle (17 Jun 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> First off, 10 seconds on Google gave me this:  http://en.m.Wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_base
> 
> Second, you missed my point. You were asking about life after BMQ and were not specific. If I was contemplating a life in the CF, I would have done some homework and asked this knowledgeable forum a pointed question, or for thoughts, or for advice. Your post was "irrelevant stuff", not my response.  Don't be rude, and don't be a time waster. I joined this forum as I believed I could contribute to a dialogue and engage in a discussion.  But you are correct, the least of my worries are your worries. Trust me.



Sorry if I sounded rude. 
Trust me, I did alot of research about life after BMQ, and I talked to alot of people that were in the army.
My question was just out of curiosity of were the base were located, cause I heard some nice location.
Again, im sorry if I said something rude or dissrespectful.


----------



## PAdm (17 Jun 2013)

Apology accepted. Your mil points took a beating for a reason. Folks that cannot get along get weeded out of the CF pretty quickly, so play nice.


----------



## JoPelle (17 Jun 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> Apology accepted. Your mil points took a beating for a reason. Folks that cannot get along get weeded out of the CF pretty quickly, so play nice.
> [/quote
> 
> This is the internet.
> ...


----------



## dimsum (18 Jun 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> Sorry if I sounded rude.
> Trust me, I did alot of research about life after BMQ, and I talked to alot of people that were in the army.
> My question was just out of curiosity of were the base were located, cause I heard some nice location.
> Again, im sorry if I said something rude or dissrespectful.



Depends what "nice" means to you.  Personally speaking, I like cities and water/ocean so I'm partial to where the Navy bases are (Victoria BC, Halifax NS) and some of the Air Force bases (Comox BC, Victoria BC, Halifax NS) but aside from Quebec City, Edmonton or Kingston, I wouldn't think any of the Army bases are in places I'd choose to live in.

Again, you may think that Petawawa, Valcartier or Shilo is great.


----------



## Cbbmtt (18 Jun 2013)

"Again, you may think that Petawawa, Valcartier or Shilo is great. "


I'm pretty sure the rent is cheap at least in those places, which is a good thing. LOL!


----------



## JoPelle (18 Jun 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> "Again, you may think that Petawawa, Valcartier or Shilo is great. "
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the rent is cheap at least in those places, which is a good thing. LOL!




lol true that.


----------



## kratz (18 Jun 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> lol true that.



Ignoring the MSN speak or grammar, your three words are confirming rent is cheap at bases that you asked members to list earlier this week.









You have the time to follow up on your question this week and confirm the real estate prices
and comparative costs of living near each base already?   :bullshit:

or are you posting to hear your keyboard fall in the forest?


----------



## JoPelle (18 Jun 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> Ignoring the MSN speak or grammar, your three words are confirming rent is cheap at bases that you asked members to list earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/faq/rent-loyer-eng.aspx


----------



## kratz (18 Jun 2013)

This link was proved in your initial post? Saving time, bandwith and keeping the discussion on topic?

From personal experience in the PMQs, that list is useless.
The local rental rates near the base I lived on were cheaper than the PMQs and 
often provided better services too.

The only benefit I found living on base, was being close to work.

But you know all of this JoPelle, when you posted "lol true that".

edit: to added personal knowledge.


----------



## JoPelle (18 Jun 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> This link was proved in your initial post? Saving time, bandwith and keeping the discussion on topic?
> 
> From personal experience in the PMQs, that list is useless.
> The local rental rates near the base I lived on were cheaper than the PMQs and
> ...



The ''lol true that'' comment was to agree with the fact that the cheaper the better.
From now on, ill only post super extreme relevent amazing stuff. 
You people take this shit pretty seriously !


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (18 Jun 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> You people take this crap pretty seriously !


Ofcourse.  While this is an unofficial privately owned forum that has no direct connection the Government of Canada or the Canadian Military, many of the members are current, former or aspiring members of the Canadian Forces.  Therefore great efforts are taken to ensure the information provided is correct and relevant.

If I can offer some friendly advice, take a step back, cool your head and patiently observe.  We don't need anyone else going up the warning system, and would rather see productive members join this forum, but if you continue to get your collar up and push the limits then the warning system of the forum will be used.  You started here on the wrong foot, so eat a little crow (we've all had to do it) and reload with a calmer temperment.


----------



## JoPelle (18 Jun 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Ofcourse.  While this is an unofficial privately owned forum that has no direct connection the Government of Canada or the Canadian Military, many of the members are current, former or aspiring members of the Canadian Forces.  Therefore great efforts are taken to ensure the information provided is correct and relevant.
> 
> If I can offer some friendly advice, take a step back, cool your head and patiently observe.  We don't need anyone else going up the warning system, and would rather see productive members join this forum, but if you continue to get your collar up and push the limits then the warning system of the forum will be used.  You started here on the wrong foot, so eat a little crow (we've all had to do it) and reload with a calmer temperment.



You are right.
Maybe I had the wrong approach with this forum.


----------



## PAdm (18 Jun 2013)

[/quote
This is the internet.
But I suppose I could have talked less.
Its ok, I never had problems with human interaction, im a pretty cool guy. So my future CF career is safe!
[/quote]

Day 2 of a time wasting post.  I am really trying here to be helpful and kind.  Perhaps human interaction is not your thing, and please note that folks who think they are cool really aren't.  Listen to Canadian Trucker and take a moment.  Yes, we do thake "this crap" seriously.


----------



## JoPelle (18 Jun 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> [/quote
> This is the internet.
> But I suppose I could have talked less.
> Its ok, I never had problems with human interaction, im a pretty cool guy. So my future CF career is safe!
> ...



Actually, I never had problems with human interaction. At all. But this isnt HUMAN interaction, its online interaction. Completely different.
Maybe the fact that my english isnt yet perfect (im french canadian) makes my posts looks awkward, I dont know.
Im not trying to mislead anyone or sound stupid. 
I say im a cool guy because I am. Im the type of guy who goes along with everyone and never judge people.
Its ok though because I have nothing to prove on this forum. I was just looking to chill while waiting a job offer.
I know that for sure, when I will get into BMQ, i will have no problems what so ever. I know how to listen, and learn. 
I guess my forum reputation is misleading of who I really am and I dont really have a problem with that to be honest


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Jun 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> ...Maybe the fact that my english isnt yet perfect (im french canadian) makes my posts looks awkward, I dont know...



Personally speaking, I don't think it matters what your native tongue is when you use phrases such as  '..._calm the Fk down_...' I think it was, '..._take crap seriously_...', as well as several times when people attempted to inform you that you were inaccurate with some of your postings, then waisted no time in defending your words with equal or more attitude when many users are/were trying to urge you to comprehend that your tone and/or content was out-of-line. 

I occasionally type something that comes across other than how I intended, and some of my early posts were inappropriate/not well thought out, especially coming from someone whom users were unfamiliar with and a non-member. However, when someone corrected me (politely or not) I was humble, apologized, and corrected my errors/tone as fast as I could. You're coming along now, but your m/p deductions et. al. could have been avoided.

I've come to learn that there _is_ a very human element to these boards. Many users work together, _have_ worked together, know of each other, many communicate readily behind the scenes, the knowledge-base here is phenomenal, and there are many, MANY users who will lend a helping hand if you give them a chance. But when practically every piece of advice or comment given is met with defensiveness and ego, they'll no longer be so willing and it'll show. Therefore, IMO just absorb what you're being told. Read. Learn. Enjoy. That's what worked for me.


----------



## JoPelle (18 Jun 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Personally speaking, I don't think it matters what your native tongue is when you use phrases such as  '..._calm the Fk down_...' I think it was, '..._take crap seriously_...', as well as several times when people attempted to inform you that you were inaccurate with some of your postings, then waisted no time in defending your words with equal or more attitude when many users are/were trying to urge you to comprehend that your tone and/or content was out-of-line.
> 
> I occasionally type something that comes across other than how I intended, and some of my early posts were inappropriate/not well thought out, especially coming from someone whom users were unfamiliar with and a non-member. However, when someone corrected me (politely or not) I was humble, apologized, and corrected my errors/tone as fast as I could. You're coming along now, but your m/p deductions et. al. could have been avoided.
> 
> I've come to learn that there _is_ a very human element to these boards. Many users work together, _have_ worked together, know of each other, many communicate readily behind the scenes, the knowledge-base here is phenomenal, and there are many, MANY users who will lend a helping hand if you give them a chance. But when practically every piece of advice or comment given is met with defensiveness and ego, they'll no longer be so willing and it'll show. Therefore, IMO just absorb what you're being told. Read. Learn. Enjoy. That's what worked for me.



I agree with you.
As I said earlier, I didnt mean to sound like an agressive/immature dude.
I will take your advice.


----------



## PAdm (18 Jun 2013)

:brickwall: 

The individual asked about base locations and we provided two links. It has gone downhill since. Can we please kill this thread - for my sanity if nothing else....


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Jun 2013)

OK folks, I think that wraps this up for now.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

